# [LOS ANGELES] Print Shops



## Rei36 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok,

I just went through an order I placed with a shop I was working with in LA, and they screwed up a ton of my shirts. Ink residue in different spots of the shirt, crooked prints, different colored inks, etc. I'm extremely pissed off, but I'll save that rant for the shop.

Anyways, if you guys have ANY recommendations, please shoot me a message ASAP. I just launched the summer collection for my line, and now my inventory is all messed up because of the printer. I need to find a reliable shop very soon so I can place sample orders for my fall/winter line.

Thanks.


----------

